# VK | Special announcement



## Stroodlepuff (4/3/19)

We at Vape King are pleased to make this announcement, we have wanted a store in Cape Town for the longest time and we could not be more excited to be partnering up with the legends themselves to make this happen!

More details will be announced soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## StompieZA (4/3/19)

Wow Awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/3/19)

Awesome to hear

Congrats @Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo and @Oupa !

Will certainly try visit when i am next in the mother city!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/19)

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

